# C&d antitoxin for constipation



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone know the dosage for c&d antitoxin? I have a two/three year old Pygmy grunting, hunched over, not eating. 
Gave bcomplex, valbazin, probios, and two enimas.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, I do not know the dosage for CD Antitoxin - sorry. Is this a doe or a wether?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

30cc SQ


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

This is what fias farm has on their site:
Goat dose: SQ Injection
5 ml to young kids for prevention of Enterotoxemia (gives 10-14 day passive immunity)
3 ml up to three times a day to young kids for treatment of Enterotoxemia.
10-15 ml to Adults for treatment of Enterotoxemia.

Goat world has this dosage listed:
Young kids should receive a minimum of 3 cc SQ up to three times a day; adults should receive 10-15 cc, depending upon size of the animal.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I gave her c&d antitoxin this morning. Another enima, bcomplex, and probios. She's still not looking too good. Hunched over. After the enima this morning she had some runny poo come out. Basically looked like water no formation in it at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope she comes around for you. I would do the antitoxin again today if she isn't showing improvement.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's showing some improvement. Actually left the pen n grazed for a while but still a little sluggish n laying around. I'm going to check on her in the morning if same I'll do the antitoxin again


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Woke up this morning and her rear end is just covered in scours. She left the pen, ate a tiny bit of feed and went right back in and laid down. 
Gave her more bcomplex and antitoxin. 
She actually looks pretty skinny and looks like her hair is falling out (worst than just loosing her winter coat) i wormed her two days ago with valbazin should I give more today? I don't have a vet open today to call... They open at 8 in the morning....
Help :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Although I'm not too knowledgable with it, from what I've read online I'm thinking it's cocci? I do have some albon that my vet gave me about a month ago for a different goat with scours. Do u think it's still good? Can I give it with the antitoxin that I gave about this morning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Continue the CD Antitoxin every 4 hour, be sure to give this SUB Q ..stop all feed...hay only...10 cc pepto a nice dose of probiotics, also mix 1 tablespoon baking soda in enough water to drench.. B complex sub Q as a support

Is her poop dark brown to black or green tint?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Her stool is more like a light brown. I read online to treat all goats with dimethox? Would u suggest that for the goats not sick? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Also how often should I give the bcomplex and probiotics? Every 4 hours also? I've been giving the bcomplex in mouth, I'll start sub q with next dosage.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dimethox is for cocci and so if you suspect that is her issue then yes...brown runs is usually worm issue...
Without a fecal you are shooting in the dark...so treat for cocci and then choose a broad base wormer like valbazen (not for pregnant goats) or ivomec plus to treat for other worms...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Probios and B can be done once daily...twice if she really needs them..


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I gave valbazin on Friday evening should I give again today?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Or I'm headed to the store now, I'm out of ivermec but can get some if I should worm with that today.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well tractor supply didn't have the dimethox. Is that something u get from the vet?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can order it online. The Albon would be fine too.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I did get some nuti drench, never used that before.. Should I give it to her?

Can I give her the aldon today? And I'll call vet first thing in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok I'll give aldon and call vet in am for more. Should all goats be taking it for prevention?

Sorry I know I have a lot of questions im just at a loss here :-/ they are my babies!
Thank y'all so much for helping me! Once again this forum is so helpful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. You can give it today.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Give her the aldon and nutri drench today?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. You can give both.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Should I drench the baking soda at the same time?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can do that too.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay thank u so so much!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

What would be the reason for her keeping this stance? She's don't really lay down she just stands like that hunched over and her back legs up far and close together.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Still has the runs. Her coat is just horrible. And her gums r real white.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's currently eating hay 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She does not look like she feels well at all..did we get a temp on her? 101.5-103.5 is normal range..

white gums could mean anemia...check her inner lower eye lids as well...they should be deep pink or red...

How much valbazen did she get?


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

I gave her 1cc Friday evening


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Temp is 101.2


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Valbazen is 1cc per 10 lbs. So she is under dosed.

Usually not feeling well is when they are hunched like that. If she has a heavy parasite load, that would make her not feel well and be hunched up like that.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Keep on the Albon and get her wormed- dosed appropriately, so you know you have the worm and coccidiosis bases covered. You can do Nutridrench, baking soda, electrolytes, thiamin, probios without worry- all are only helpful. I know that stance just is hard to look at, you just want them better. Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

On the bottle it says 1ml per 25 pounds. So I would have given her 1 1/2 not one, sorry for the wrong info there. 
Should I give her more today??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hard to see I was having a problem getting a pic without them all bombarding me... But her poop is getting more solid. I have been coming out like water and now it's a little more hard. No raspberries but I assume that's a step in the right direction!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not sure if you are talking about Albon or Valbazen. I don't use Valbazen, so I was commenting about appropriate dose based on what ksalvagno said. Here us a link to a whole page of dosages.

http://www.goatworld.com/health/meds/dosages.shtml


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Valbazen for goats is 1 cc per 10# so if she is about 50#?? she would need 5cc..Its better to over estimate her weight then to under estimate...
temp is good..how did her eye lids look?? if she is anemic she needs additional treatment
poop is improving! that's a plus


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is Cocci. She is in that stance because she is in pain. I think she needs to see the vet ASAP. I lost a goat to Cocci when I first started because I had no clue. She was so bad she needed more then the Chorid we started on. I am not sure what I had to give her but she did not make it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

So should I worm again in the morning? And how much?
On a good note....... I went out there and jiggled the gate (usually when I do that they all come running) and she came running also! She hadn't done that all weekend! 
Her tail was still down. 
What should I do for her being anemic? 

**all give probiotics, nutra drench, and albon again in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is encouraging!! I would re dose her with valbazen tomorrow..1 cc per 10#...Keep up the cocci treatment(albon) 1 cc per 5# day one and 1 cc per 10# day 2-5

If she is anemic I use Red cell..6 cc per 100# daily for a week then once a week until color returns..B 12, high protein feed, alfalfa and green leaves help he rebuild her red blood cells and 20 cc of 50/50 mix of ACV and Water daily helps them recover faster..


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks so much! I'll do that tomorrow!!
Can the wormer, nutri drench, bcomplex, albon, and probiotic all be done at the same time safely (although she may hate it lol) ??

and the bcomplex needs to be sub q right?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would do the probiotic at least 4 hours after the Albon. It is a Sulfa drug antibiotic and may kill the probios.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

WE HAVE RASPBERRIES THIS MORNING!!!!! 
She's more perky and moving around but still has that stance!!!!
I'm waiting on the vet to call me back! 
Thanks again everyone for y'all's help!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that she is doing better. Sounds like her rumen will need a boost. Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

AWESOME NEWS!!! ...So happy she is feeling better....and remember...we enjoy "Im all better pix" too : ) 

don't forget the probios 4 hours after each dose of albon...then I would give daily for 3-4 days after she is all done with her 5 day treatment..

yes B complex sub Q


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Talked to the vet! Said the same thing that it's prob worms and had me give her more valbazin! I'm about to head up there to pick up more albon!

Ok ok ok..
Here's a happy pic from the other day!!! My sun bathing babies lol









Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love it when my goats are content in the sun!! they looks warm....

If you gave Valbazen this morning I would wait for 10 days to redose...give time for it to work...when a goat is loaded I give wormer 3 times 10 days apart then once again in 30 days...this cleans them out nicely....

Be sure to check all your goats for anemia .....
http://goat-link.com/content/view/110/107/#.UzA_8fldU8c

best wishes


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Gave wormer and the rest of the stuff this morning! Left for the day to come back to her acting like her normal self again! Standing normal, running, and eating hay (still haven't given her any feed) then I'll continue the albon for 4 more days! I was almost sure I was gonna lose her! 
Thank y'all again so much!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, so glad to hear!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

be careful you don't actually make her worse by using the shotgun approach.:shrug:


----------



## sierraauer (Jun 11, 2015)

My wether needs c and d antitoxin and I can't find it anywhere! Need help ASAP-Please!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> My wether needs c and d antitoxin and I can't find it anywhere! Need help ASAP-Please!


Whats going on with your wether?? You can use Milk of magnesia if you cant find CD Antitoxin...15 cc per 60#


----------

